# Anyone parting out a RZR?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If anyone knows of anyone parting out a RZR let me know...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know somebody....whatcha lookin for?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seats... But shipping would eat me alive. Was hoping for a little more local. Unless they want to let the seats go for free and I can just pay shipping lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you checked the rzr forum Jon. There's always stock seats on there goin cheap.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah but they are all out in Cali or Az from what I can find.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

you still need seats? i know a guy getting rid of some fairly cheap, not free tho.....lmao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah I'm over it. Dont ride the thing enough to worry about it lol.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Wanna sell it? I know a guy looking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I toyed w/ the idea. But it's paid for so... It's not costing me to sit there lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Lmao....I don't blame you. If you ever need anything for it let me know. I'll hook you up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Word. I just read that you could make the stock RZR seats fit w/ a small amount of fab. Almost bolt right in. And they look much more comfortable lol. But shipping was outrageous even if I got the seats for $50 it would still cost me several $100. But like I said we havent been riding for long periods of time anyway and the Rex seats really arent that bad.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Is that RZR still being parted out? Im looking for something.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

NickS said:


> Is that RZR still being parted out? Im looking for something.


What ya looking for Nick? Pm me, I'll see what I have lying around for ya.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris, if the seller takes the seats apart it will be much cheaper to ship them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I dont have the $$ right now anyway. I was going to close the thread but others were interested in the above mentioned part out so i left it.


----------

